# Tasamnian Hops



## sama (16/12/07)

Wondering if anyone has an idea of the varieties of hops grown in tasy.....i hear we export 70% of our hops.


----------



## goatherder (16/12/07)

Good question. I believe there are a bunch of Tassie hops which we don't see sold in the HB shops. The latest Cascade First Harvest ale had some interesting hop characters from local hops which I hadn't heard of before.


----------



## mfdes (16/12/07)

You will not see many Tassie hops on the market because HPA (Hop products Australia), who grow nearly all of them, contract the crop 1 or 2 years in advance, and none make it to the open market. I do have a contact in HPA, and get anything I want, but they don't find their way to the shops.

Just off the top of my head there are quite a lot of varieties being grown: Super Pride, Pride, Victoria, Opal, Goldings, Cascade, and many others in the HPA museum garden.

The painful thing is that the museum garden, which contains many of the varieties grown around the world (used for breeding new varieties) is sold as "alpha mix" every year: the individual varieties are not harvested separately. It's just not economical for them to do so. If you want some of a particular variety you can maybe contact them and arrange to go and harvest them yourself, but again you have to have your own kiln, as they don't have facilities to easily dry small batches separately.

MFS.


----------

